# font-face und ie



## diabolus (28. Oktober 2010)

Mahlzeit!

Ich benutze gerne font-face auf Webseiten um nicht nur die standart Schriftarten benutzen zu können. Da ich selbst als Linuxer eher weniger in den Genuss des Internet Explorers egal welcher Version komme, war ich gestern einiger Massen schockiert. Zwar habe ich in SecondLife schon ab und an für mich nicht nachvollziehbare Kritik an den Homepages bekommen, diese aber als übertrieben pinibel abgetan. Da auch auf Apple Rechnern unter Safari alles einwandfrei dargestellt wurde, waren mir Kritiken wie "das Spielen mit Schriftgrösse und Farbe ist bei dieser hässlichen Schriftart alles andere als gelungen" einfach zu hoch, denn Personen mit anständigem Browser fanden die Wahl der Schriften und der Effekte bislang immer als gelungen, was nicht mein Verdienst war, ich liess mich von einem Mediendesigner beraten.

So. Nun begab es sich, dass ich gestern zum ersten mal meine HPs unter Internet Explorer 8 geniessen durfte und ich war schockiert. Meine mit font-face geladenen Schriften werden von diesem Browser komplett ignoriert und das Erscheinungsbild ist dem entsprechend beschissen. Ich habe es gestern noch ettliche Stunden versucht, diesen Misstand zu beseitigen, aber ohne Erfolg. Ich habe keine Möglichkeit gefunden, IE zur Mitarbeit zu überreden. Extra dafür habe ich mir eine VirtualBiox mit Win7 eingerichtet. Endlich war die mitgelieferte CD von meinem NetBook mal zu etwas gut und wurde aus der original versiegelten Hülle genommen. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema. 

Gibt es ein Trick oder sonst etwas, um font-face auch vom IE anzeigen zu lassen?


----------



## SpiceLab (28. Oktober 2010)

Dieses Problem wurde hier erst kürzlich erörtert: Schriftart der gesammten Homepage auch im Internet Explorer ändern.

Da der IE seit Version 4 gegenüber den anderen Browsern schon immer *@font-face* interpretiert hat (@font-face, src, font-family (Schriftformatierung mit Schriftartendatei)), handelt es sich bei deinem genutzten Webfont wohl nicht um eine "True Type"-Schriftart, die ins "EOT"-Format konvertiert wurde, und daher vom IE nicht unterstützt wird  - siehe @font-face support in Internet Explorer.


----------



## diabolus (28. Oktober 2010)

Tut mir leid, ich scheine zu doof zu sein die Suchfunktion zu nutzen, denn ich habe vor meinem Schreiben erst einmal nach font-face gesucht.

Ich habe das jetzt versucht und die TTF einfach in EOT gewandelt, mit ttf2eot von Google. IE kriegt das trotz Weiche nicht geregelt. Ich gehe also mal davon aus, dass der IE seit Verion 4 es nicht geschafft hat diese Funktion so zu nutzen das es auch breitflächig funktioniert. Was ein Glück das ich diesen Schrottbrowser nicht benutzen muss!

Bleibt mir aber nichts anders übrig, als zwei CSS-Styles anzulegen. Ein schönes für ordentliche Browser und ein altbackenes für den IE. Schade aber wie sagen die Franzosen: So ist der Wein!


----------



## SpiceLab (28. Oktober 2010)

diabolus hat gesagt.:


> Tut mir leid, ich scheine zu doof zu sein die Suchfunktion zu nutzen, denn ich habe vor meinem Schreiben erst einmal nach font-face gesucht.


Nur gesucht, und die aufgelisteten Themen nicht gelesen? :suspekt:

Mit diesem Suchbegriff erscheint der genannte Thread nämlich nun im Anschluß an deinem an zweiter Stelle der Suchergebnisse (Suchfunktion direkt im CSS-Board genutzt).

Wenn es sich *tatsächlich* um eine TTF-Schriftart handelt,  müßte demnach dieser zweite Fall in deinem CSS vorliegen, der ebenso in der IE-Familie zum Versagen führt:



			
				@font-face support in Internet Explorer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> IE won't accept a font that includes a format string in the src descriptor. For example src: url("GraublauWeb.eot") format("embedded-opentype"); does not work.



Denn lediglich diese beiden Möglichkeiten kommen hier als Fehlerursache in Betracht.


----------

